# Jackie Clay's Apple Pie Filling



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've just received Jackie Clays' _Growing and Canning Your Own Food _book. Her recipe for Apple Pie Filling calls for Clear Jel and she states that you shouldn't use cornstarch because it can't heat high enough to make it safe. So I'm wondering if you can make it without the Clear Jel and just add your thickener when you bake your pie?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes you can. And we find we like it better that way. That Clear Jel makes it too thick.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

I made about 20 jars of apple pie filling in 2010. The recipe called for cornstarch. I also made cherry pie filling that called for clear jel. We haven't used all the pie filling yet and I noticed the apple pie filling has separated where the cherry has not. It still taste fine, it just needs to be stirred together. I agree that the Clear Jel makes it to thick. My first batch of cherry pie filling I had to throw out because it was like paste. I ended up cutting the clear jel by half. I'd say use what ever is in your pantry.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've got quarts of apple pie filling that I put up 2 years ago and it's still good, and it was thickened with corn starch, I have never tried the clear jel.


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

I bought a bunch of Clear Jel so I would only have to buy it once. Used it on Blackberries and Blueberries. The filling was very thick going into the canning jar, but when I actually baked it in a pie it turned runny. The last time I baked a pie I warmed the Clear Jel pie filling up in a pot and added corn starch to it, then it was fine. 

Next time I make pie filling it will be without Clear Jel, and I'll thicken it with corn starch right before it goes in the pie.

Anyone want to buy a bunch of Clear Jel? 
SBJ


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

sweetbabyjane - any chance you bought the instant variety rather than the regular Clear Jel? I have heard that the instant will do that, break down. The stuff works great for making gravy.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

My early 90s UGA book says to use Clear Jel instead of Sure Jel, not because of safety, but because the Sure Jel can separate and become runny. I'm not sure what the updated UGA book says.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I've been using Clear Gel to can with for years. Like another poster, it is really thick going into the jars, but is great when I heat it. I love Jackie Clay's recipe. I have also made peach pie filling and blueberry with the same recipe. We love it.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the input! I think I'll give the Clear-Jel a try.


----------

